# Help - Harperbury



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi

I'm finding myself getting a bit obsessed with Harperbury, especially as rumour has it that the derelict buildings are up for demolition soon....

I have a few questions and am wondering if anyone can help.

1. I've been into pretty much all the buildings now but cant find any intact padded rooms. Do they still exist? I've seen photos showing a blue one in perfect condition but that could be an old photo.

2. There are 3 building that I've not been able to get into, photos and a map of these are below. Does anyone know what these are, or what is inside, and is it worth me continuing to try to get into these, or is it time to let it go?









Building 1












Building 2












Building 3












Thanks for any help...

Steve


----------



## highcannons (Apr 7, 2012)

"Help - Harperbury - or is it time to let it go?"

Sit down and relax, there are tissues here if you need them. So tell me what seems to be bothering you.


----------



## krela (Apr 7, 2012)

highcannons said:


> "Help - Harperbury - or is it time to let it go?"
> 
> Sit down and relax, there are tissues here if you need them. So tell me what seems to be bothering you.



Oi, I'm the counsellor here...


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 7, 2012)

There was a near complete green padded cell last november,but the door padding was lying on the floor nearby.There is also the red padded play area,but that building was sealed up.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> There was a near complete green padded cell last november,but the door padding was lying on the floor nearby.There is also the red padded play area,but that building was sealed up.



Do you know which building? I've been in pretty much all of them now :'(


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

highcannons said:


> "Help - Harperbury - or is it time to let it go?"
> 
> Sit down and relax, there are tissues here if you need them. So tell me what seems to be bothering you.



Just that everyone else seems to have seen these rooms except me, and I think severe lack of sleep due to getting up really early every weekend to do explores is finally catching up with me 

Ooops, forgot to sit down...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

*Help - Harperbury - Bad News*

I can confirm the padded room, and padded play area are both gone now 

These are two photos found online of the padded rooms, see highlighted peeling paint areas, the light in ceiling and the black vent on the right side...













Then compare to a photo taken yesterday. Same room, no padding left except on the floor 








And then the play area, again this is from the internet and highlighted some key points... (not to mention the destinctive pattern on the wall above)







And then a photo from yesterday...







Very sad, I especially wanted to see these two


----------



## lilli (Apr 9, 2012)

Sadly not in colour and it has me in it but this is the blue room, its a bit odd as its the only one I have found that has the door on the longer side.
Can't remember where is is thou


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent photo 

Is that defo 100% in Harperbury? I've not seen any rooms that shape there before and I've been in almost all buildings now. I've found 2 padded rooms with only floor padding remaining but evidence of woodwork structure on the walls where the padding was. I've not yet found a room that shape yet...

...and there was me thinking I could finally move on from Harperbury... At this rate I'll end up a mental patient at another hospital soon


----------



## lilli (Apr 9, 2012)

twas Haperbury  promise


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

lilli said:


> twas Haperbury  promise



Nooooo..... that means i'm going to have to go back again


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Excellent photo



Actually, let me re-phrase that - ''Excellent photoshop ''


----------



## lilli (Apr 9, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Actually, let me re-phrase that - ''Excellent photoshop ''



eh?  I dont use photoshop ... in fact it would be more apt to say I CAN'T use it! 

All I ever use for my pics is Irfanview to resize and border etc.

Consider me a bit miffed.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 9, 2012)

I reckon the padding has been removed on purpose to be less of an "attraction" to visitors.Its def the same cell I saw last november.


----------



## Els (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been in building three, it's completely stripped insdie and so boring I didn't take any pics. You've not missed anything. Shame about the cells though, was about the only good thing about that stinking dump.


----------



## nelly (Apr 21, 2012)

I reckon you are right, you can even see the screw holes that held the observation mirror on the wall



omj624p said:


>



If it help to confirm, then the green padded cell was in the building with the fencing around it......

This one.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, thats the exact building. It used to have fir trees surrounding it too but they have been cut down, you can see the tree stumps in that photo. On google earth the trees are still shown.

Sad


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 23, 2012)

So let me try get my head round this... I'm really confused.
When we went there we couldn't find any padded cells with all the padding still inside... fair enough. 
But there might actually be somewhere where there are still padded cells?
And does anyone know about this rumour I keep hearing about a row of padded cells somewhere? I'll talk to my stepmum, find out if it's true but I'm pretty sure we've seen it all now... 
I thought we'd finished Harperbury once and for all but now I'm not so sure


----------

